

DopeLearning: A Computational Approach to Rap Lyrics Generation - jsvine
http://arxiv.org/abs/1505.04771

======
jerf
I can't resist me a good word-mangling program:
[http://emalmi.kapsi.fi/battlebot/#/line3](http://emalmi.kapsi.fi/battlebot/#/line3)
Odd lines are mine, even lines are battlebot rhyme:

    
    
        I like to eat chips
        It's my right to insist
        when you're in the area
        I make 'em vegetarian
        fried delicious in my mouth
        so girl give it to me right now
    
        teach y'all to crunch 'em down
        look who the fuck fed now
        I've got the cash to keep them flowin'
        My fan base spread and the shit kept growin'
        no french fries comin' near my crib
        gotta say yo this is weird rhymin'
    

Takes a bit of tweaking and flexibility on what you feed it, but it's
surprisingly practical....

~~~
entelechy0
My jaw dropped. Omg. Someone beat me to my rapbot idea

------
thegeomaster
For anyone eager to see what the lyrics generated with this thing look like,
here's an excerpt from the paper (generated with the keyword 'love'):

For a chance at romance I would love to enhance

But everything I love has turned to a tedious task

One day we gonna have to leave our love in the past

I love my fans but no one ever puts a grasp

I love you momma I love my momma --- I love you momma

And I would love to have a thing like you on my team you take care

I love it when it's sunny Sonny girl you could be my Cher

I'm in a love affair I can't share it ain't fair

Haha I'm just playin' ladies you know I love you.

I know my love is true and I know you love me too

Girl I'm down for whatever cause my love is true

This one goes to my man old dirty one love we be swigging brew

My brother I love you Be encouraged man And just know When you done let me
know cause my love make you be like WHOA

If I can't do it for the love then do it I won't

All I know is I love you too much to walk away though

~~~
o_____________o
So it just compiles complete lines from various songs?

"For a chance at romance I would love to enhance" [http://genius.com/Big-
daddy-kane-the-day-youre-mine-lyrics](http://genius.com/Big-daddy-kane-the-
day-youre-mine-lyrics)

"Haha I'm just playin' ladies you know I love you."
[http://genius.com/53823](http://genius.com/53823)

~~~
levlandau
Its corpus is existing songs but I think it's more like it generates lines
based on the previous lines while aiming to stick to the subject matter and
optimize rhyme density.

~~~
o_____________o
I assumed that too, but all of the lines seem to be 1:1 copies.

~~~
onetime_
I skimmed through the paper. All of the lines are 1:1 copies, it does not
generate its own 'unique' lines. Instead you provide it a keyword (in this
case love) and it will find phrases with the word 'love' (in the database of
lyrics) in it that rhyme with the previous line.

------
dcgoss
Link (from the paper) to a collection of generated verses from the algorithm:
[https://users.ics.aalto.fi/emalmi/rap/random_songs.zip](https://users.ics.aalto.fi/emalmi/rap/random_songs.zip)

Many of them are actually quite good. Super interesting paper.

------
o_____________o
From one of the authors:

[http://mining4meaning.com/2015/02/13/raplyzer/](http://mining4meaning.com/2015/02/13/raplyzer/)

------
glial
Content of the article aside, 'DopeLearning' is very clever.

